# Prayers for Abby needed !!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of sweet Abby and have all fingers and paws crossed that she has a great surgery and makes a quick recovery. Please keep us updated if you can!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Prayers being sent for Abby!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers being sent for Abby....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Prayers for sweet Abby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet girl. Prayers flying her way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,
I will keep Sweet Abby in my prayers and tell all the pups to keep their paws crossed for her to have a safe surgery and healthy recovery. Please let us know how she is doing. I love her sweet sugar face. Give her a kiss if you see her before the surgery.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

we're thinking of you Abby


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers to Abby. Hope everything goes well with the surgery. and that Santa will give Abby the best Christmas present ever.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep you and Abby in my thoughts and prayers.
It is wonderful and amazing that Abby is doing so well and I hope and pray she continues to have such a good life.
Poor little girl sure deserves break (as do you).:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Susan Marie

Please know that Abby and you are in my prayers!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers for Abby.....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending well wishes to Abby


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending prayers to beautiful Abby for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers and toes are being crossed for Abby.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers go out to Abby and you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers coming Abby's way...and lots of luck.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope and pray Abby makes it through surgery tomorrow and that she is soon back to doing her Golden roll of happiness.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoping all goes well for Miss Abby.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My thoughts are totally with Abby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Praying for Abby!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> I'll keep you and Abby in my thoughts and prayers.
> It is wonderful and amazing that Abby is doing so well and I hope and pray she continues to have such a good life.
> Poor little girl sure deserves break (as do you).:smooch:


I couldn't have said it better myself.
Wishing her all the luck in the world!! Lots of prayers and good thoughts are being sent her way!

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Abby in our prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*I just got back from a visit*

I had a dog tag made for Abby and I wanted her to be wearing it during her surgery tomorrow. She is also wearing a beautiful collar , lovingly made by one of JOY's Aunties, that JOY never got a chance to wear. I think Abby looks wonderful in it. I also took her a Christmas stocking, that I promised to decorate and FILL once she is feeling better. We should know something about 2;00, California time.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers being sent for Abby tomorrow, hope everything goes well:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will say our prayers for a successful and safe surgery for Miss Abby tomorrow. That is a beautiful collar and BIG stocking. Cant wait to see what you fill it up with.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking positive thoughts for Abby. My Golden gang wrap their tales around Abby to keep her safe and give her comfort....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would post a picture of her tumor, but really it is too horrifying. It is VERY upsetting. Thanks for the good wishes !


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Abby you are a beautiful girl!! Lucy and I are praying for you .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Abby will be in my thoughts and prayers today!!
She is a beauty!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Abby! She will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for dear Abby.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for sweet Abby. We are going through the same thing with my son's goldens. He has a huge mass on his hip.He is 12 years old.
Praying all the pups who are having a hard time.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bud Man Bell*

Bud Man Bell

Praying for your son's dog, too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Abby that her surgery is successful and she recovers quickly. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch:.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of Abby today, paws crossed it all goes well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sad, sad news*

 Sometimes , no matter how hard you fight, there are just some things that aren't meant to be. Abby is gone. She made it through the surgery, but never woke up. Mary's husband called to tell me so I don't have any more info. I am sure Mary is devastated. 
Rest in Peace Sweet Pea, you were so very loved.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of sweet Abby. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh how sad   Abby's story has really touched my heart - she must have been such a special girl in real life.

RIP Sweet Abby


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel so sad reading this. I had just been smiling on account of those photos with the stocking. She was just so pretty and sweet looking. And to read the news, just brought the tears.
Just so very sad 

RIP sweet girl. 

Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry for you and her family. My heart goes out to everyone in their time of loss. You can five her the stocking to take with her be with her at the bridge. I am crying for such another loss of a sweet golden, it just isnt fair. Please pass my condolences to everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie and Mary:

I AM SO VERY SORRY about Abby!! God Bless her and I know that Abby is running with my Snobear and Smooch at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Sometimes , no matter how hard you fight, there are just some things that aren't meant to be.
> Rest in Peace Sweet Pea, you were so very loved.:smooch:


I know sometimes it is just not meant to be, but I was sure hoping and praying Abby would be an exception.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Run free sweet Abby. No more pain or sickness. So very many of our babies are there to play with you.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

My thoughts are with you. RIP dear Abby


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry, believe me your not crying alone. RIP Abby.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss. They are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Run free Abby. Sending strength to those who knew and loved her.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear the bad news. 

RIP Sweet Abby. Run free sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Abby*

Sweet Abby, Rest in Peace.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you and Abby's family. RIP Sweet Abby!


----------

